# Ordered a PPS M2



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

It's just a matter of waiting right now. The PPS M2 is sold out at the distributor level, so it's going to take some time.


----------



## ppsm2 (Jan 23, 2016)

I received my pps m2 last week I bought if from gunbrokers.com the new changes are sweet, fits my hand and is very comfortable to shoot.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

I went in to mainly look over their inventory (pretty good) and shoot on their range (really good).

In store, the wall was full. They had PPS M1s, but no PPS M2s (sold out everywhere). 

I rented a Sig P938. It was ok. 

Drilled double tap with my own Walther PPQ.

At the range. There was a woman who had just bought a Walther CCP and it was jamming on her. A store clerk (Vince) was trying to help out. I asked about it, looked it over. It's a newer model, but she hadn't cleaned it at all yet. CCPs should be thoroughly cleaned before firing even one shot. The packing oil is thick and I think they put it almost everywhere, perhaps in the piston chamber as well, so it's important to clean it, then re-lube. Anyway, it was sad to see her having problems with it. The CCP is a good looking gun, but so problematic.

I may still get a CCP. I want the stainless steel slide version though.

After range, went back in store, scolded for bring the gun back with magazine in it (I always check a gun before taking off the range). This range has a very methodical way about it, but its target holders are digital, so I can just punch a "button" for pre-programmed distances or manually enter up to 75'. Anyway, it's a decent store, a bit overpriced, but not a whole lot. The PPS M2 came to about $500 w/ BGC and taxes. I'll accept it.


----------



## maddog (Dec 10, 2015)

picked up a ppq m2 9mm,,,beautiful pistol,,,amazing trigger...walther got these right...


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

Have either of you had a PPS M1? Is the design different enough to need a different holster? The M2 is so new, many don't have a holster made for it yet and I'd like to get Alien Gear's 2 holster combo deal (one for the PPQ M2 and one for the PPS M2).


----------



## maddog (Dec 10, 2015)

unsure,,,i know grip different and mag. release different,,,,probably would fit,,,


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

The PPS M2 looks nice. I never cared for the feel of the classic version. My Shield felt better in my hand. I may end up getting an M2 but I'm in no hurry since I don't go thinner than my P99c much anyway.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

I have now ordered a PPS M2 since I knew it would get more use than me picking up the PPQ M1 I've been eyeing for a while. I still have a Shield that I will keep as a backup once I have the PPS ready for carry rotation.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

My PPS M2 arrived today. It feels great!


----------



## blueski (Dec 9, 2015)

agree


maddog said:


> picked up a ppq m2 9mm,,,beautiful pistol,,,amazing trigger...walther got these right...


----------



## jimjc (Dec 15, 2015)

Yep the PPS M2 is a good looking gun. Mine will be here in about a week. The online internet store where i purchased it is crazy busy. They always had 2 day shipping but it'll take about 5/6 days to ship since they're so busy. I'm itching to shoot it but I have other guns to shoot also


----------



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

Very interested in knowing how any of you compare the M2 with version 1. I have the first version in 9mm and love it; however, I have not as yet even held an M2, much less shot one. If I do, and love it more than my current PPS, I may consider selling /trading mine, however I'll probably put money into something else first anyway.:smt071:smt071:smt071

It seems that those of us who own/carry/shoot Walthers love them, but they also seem to be less-owned than other handguns for whatever reason - probably just marketing.

Please report back to us after you have had the M2 for while and give us your opinions.


----------



## Baklash (Jan 12, 2014)

I've had my new PPQ M2 for about 3 weeks now. The more I shoot it the more I love it. Terrific trigger and the fit to my hand is perfect. Dang accurate too. I, too, was vacillating back and forth between the M1 and M2, but since all my other pistols are button release I decided to stay with it. They are identical except for the mag release and the mag itself.


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

I love my Walther. Love it. Love it.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

I finally shot my PPS M2 today after having it a month. It shoots great and the ergos are exceptional. After 100 rounds of FMJs and 30 of a variety of JHPs, I'm about to clean her up for a road trip to Florida to flank my P99c! Now I'll be moving my Shield to more of a backup role.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I like this Bloggers Videos. I am not yet ready for a SS9 but i'd probably lean towards the G43 Or PPS M2


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

I had to cancel my order with the original LGS because it was obvious, they weren't getting it. The distributor was passing them up. I got it through another. I put rubber talon grip on all my walthers. Make a great grip exceptional.


----------

